# how do i make shroom tea?



## smoke two joints (Jan 9, 2008)

hey all, i was just wondering how to make shroom tea.

thanks =]


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 9, 2008)

get yourself some hot water almost boiling to wehere little bubbles are forming on the bottom of the pot

put 2-3 mushrooms in your cup let it sit and steap for 2 min 
them drink and see the world for what it is


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 9, 2008)

it dosent taste too good and i always eat the shrooms after anyway


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 9, 2008)

do you mean cut/chop the mushrooms up first then put in a cup?


----------



## petejonson (Jan 9, 2008)

grind/break up mushrooms slightly then boil for an hour or two on low low heat untill you get a dirtier brownish-yellow colored liquid that is more opaque then clear.add a tea bag,honey and perhaps an MAOI and your on ur way


----------



## stubborn (Jan 9, 2008)

Grape Kool-aid and sugar always makes a nice addition.


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 10, 2008)

well here is how i thought how to do it =] ...


cut/chop your shrooms up to small peices
put them in the cup/mug along with a tea bag, boil the kettle (almost boil)
pour the water into your cup/mug and stir or whatever
then add flavourings like honey etc.#


would this method work fine?



thanks all =]


----------



## zzro (Jan 10, 2008)

Best method i have used is a hot and cold water extraction.

Boil some water on the stove.

Chop of the mushies (any amount will do ive made teas with a quad in them)

Let them sit in the water for about 5-8 minutes

I usually get a mug for the next step fill that up and then i fill it up with icecubes and repeat until the brew freezing cold

then serve with some honey or whatever else you can find


----------



## ovwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

heat the water.. put the shrooms in.. wait for a while... take the shrooms out.... drink that shit


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

ovwarrior said:


> heat the water.. put the shrooms in.. wait for a while... take the shrooms out.... drink that shit


 Sounds good!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

for about 3 years i lived in florida and through the grape vine i ran into some people that knew of a few fields were i could pick these babies. where im from you pay atleast $30 1/8 so i couldnt belive it. but the hard part was picking them and then wanting to trip from your nites hard work, and i dont kno if any of you have even tried sucking down a fresh mushroom but it aint easy, when fresh there nasty and very, very gritty. and i aint gonna lie we did a few out in the field on occasion. but the thing we figured out was to put all the nites finds in a pot and boil them, there then is a thick brown film that will rise up, when that happens you kno there ready for coolaid. before adding the sugar and coolaid, scoop out all the shrooms. then add the cool aid and enjoy. once you finish that pot put the shrooms back in and cook another pot, the next pot isnt as potent but it doesnt hurt none to drink it.
mushrooms are truley magic, for your head and the way they grow, we used to pick shrooms 3 or 4 times a week from the same field and if the night was right we always got out of there with a good amount. ok enough of my stoned ass rambling on. peace


----------



## creeder (Jan 16, 2008)

Take an ounce and put it in your coffee pot for with a couple tea bags and simmer for an hour. then strain out the shrooms and drink. I find you need to simmer for a while. And when your done eat the shrooms.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

hey nice ass on your chicky..


----------



## creeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks thats my woman she is hot but a bitch. Your avatar is some sweet as well.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 17, 2008)

same here man. but mine just aint to bright, probably why shes with me


----------



## creeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Yup im an ass man and your womans is quite nice. I have come to the conclusion all hot chicks are not very smart. All there genes were to busy working on the looks and not the brains.


----------



## Schmidty (Jan 17, 2008)

If you're not hell-bent on making tea... We always used to go get ourselves some empty 00 caps, grind up our shrooms and weigh them out into the caps. Then we knew exactly what we were taking, and didnt have to taste it!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 17, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> If you're not hell-bent on making tea... We always used to go get ourselves some empty 00 caps, grind up our shrooms and weigh them out into the caps. Then we knew exactly what we were taking, and didnt have to taste it!


 Almost a full page of asses, thanks a lot dick head!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 17, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Almost a full page of asses, thanks a lot dick head!


 
no shit. then a picture of a gay dude, what the hell man?


----------



## creeder (Jan 18, 2008)

lmao.........U fuckin guys crack me up!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 18, 2008)

ok.ok.ok....no ass....but the other side is worthy right! hahahahaha...


----------



## creeder (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup I think that fits the bill. I seen someone else was floating the same avatar as you I assume thats why you switched?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 18, 2008)

yea.....I sumtimes change ever now and then anyhoo.....


----------



## call4shrooms (Aug 21, 2009)

smoke two joints said:


> hey all, i was just wondering how to make shroom tea.
> 
> thanks =]


i have the answer


----------



## call4shrooms (Aug 21, 2009)

8oz water
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon sugar
honey to tase
mix together and bring to a boil, take off the heat and add ground mushies. Cover and let sit 15 minutes. Add a bag of your favorite tea. Re-cover and let steep 5-15 more minutes. Strain through a coffee filter, enjoy!
As for your second question, the trip may feel stronger because the come-up is much faster. I usually start to feel it kicking in about ten minutes after drinking tea.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh the hotness of those mushrooms and some of those honey buns showered above will sure make your mind quiver


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2009)

just use freshly dried shrooms, tea from old shrooms is friggen weak.
Whereas I have seen my wife so frigged out of her mind from 1g of fresh tk strain prepared as a tea, that she didn't know who she was.


----------



## vertise (Oct 22, 2009)

makes sure the water is not to hot. Psychocilibin...however its spelled is killed off in higher temps.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

vertise said:


> makes sure the water is not to hot. Psychocilibin...however its spelled is killed off in higher temps.


 Correct, don't let the water be boiling all over the floor when you gently dropped those psilns


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2009)

oi I forgot to say adding a teabag of chai tea realy masks the flavour, provided you like the taste of cinamon.
Personaly I can't stand chai tea... and I like cinamon.


----------



## vertise (Oct 22, 2009)

Its really just long bath for the shrooms in warm warm water....Shrooms should be chopped up


----------



## Discodave420 (Jul 5, 2010)

First of all, Most of you are all wrong. You can never put shrooms into boiling water. If you do that it will result in killing the psilocybin thats in the shroom. Dont put the shrooms in the boiling water just heat it on medium for 15 minutes to be on the safe side.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jul 5, 2010)

Chop/crush the mushrooms to expose as much surface area as possible. 

Slow simmer the mushrooms on low heat in water. At least 15 minutes. 

strain it through a coffee filter, and save the shrooms. 

Personally, i stick a bag of green tea in at this point. Not necessary, but gives flavor.

Personally, i make a mixture of 2/3 tea, and 1/3 orange juice. not necessary, but provides flavor, sugar, and vit c. 

Remember the saved mushrooms? Make another batch! you can use the shrooms 2-3 times. (usually 2)

Have fun!!!


----------



## ashnblunts (Jul 19, 2013)

aattocchi said:


> Sounds good!


i made it like this
put water in a pot
add lemon juice and sugar and honey
let it boil
add shrooms (grounded)
for like 15 minutes
add favorite tea
5-15 minutes
po it dup
DRANK
get fucked.


----------



## CannabisConnoisseur23 (Jul 19, 2013)

I do it very similar too:
Ingredients: 2 cups of water, 8th of mushies, 2 mint tea bags, sugar, honey, ginger root, one lemon

bring one cup of water to a boil
grind up 8th of mushies in blender
2 mint tea bags---cut one open, dump tea out, put ground mushies in and safety pin back together
take boiling water off stove and let sit for one minute
pour recently boiled water over the two tea bags in another pot
add a few slices of fresh ginger root (relieves the upset stomach feeling that can occur)
let sit for 15 minutes, stirring the tea bags and ginger root around every few minutes
--in the mean time start boiling another cup of water to repeat the process (to make sure you get all the mushie goodness out)
after 15 minutes pour into a cup
slice up half a lemon and pour juice into cup with some honey and sugar
---pour the other boiled water back over tea bags and let sit for 10 minutes, squeezing the mushie tea bag against the side of pot with a spoon
add ginger slices to the tea
pour in cup
add other half of lemon juice to the second cup with honey and sugar as well
enjoy!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

2 1/2 cup water
1 quarter ounce azuercens(or other ego destroying fungi)
1 tea ball or coffee filter
2 packs of swiss miss hot cocoa

Grind shrooms,place in tea ball or wrap loose in coffee filter
Boil in water till reduced to approxamatley 2 cups of liquid
Add swiss miss,stir,invite a friend to split the 2 cups.watch life come ALIVE in 10 mins..or less...


----------



## Xrangex (Jul 21, 2013)

lol just dry & eat them man


----------



## cardozosula (Jul 21, 2013)

how about chocolate flavor i liked with magic coal


----------



## canndo (Jul 22, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> lol just dry & eat them man


I'm with xrangerx. Part of the experience is the taste. They taste like that for a reason and that is the cost of the ticket to ride. What is it with people and the taste of drugs? Man up and choke them down.


----------



## Xrangex (Jul 22, 2013)

canndo said:


> They taste like that for a reason and that is the cost of the ticket to ride..


Haha, I love that quote man! Although I'm absolutely done chewing up tabs...


Love your avatar by the way


----------

